# One of my wifes pics.



## Ron Evers (Jul 27, 2014)

She shoots full auto jpegs, I did a little post on this one. 





Glacier Bay, Alaska.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 27, 2014)

As my Dad always tells me. 

"Even the sun shines on a frogs *** every now and then!"

Haha. On a serious note though. Any camera can take a good photo. And here's a perfect example. Nicely done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 27, 2014)

Hell of a view Ron...Hell of a view.  :thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2014)

Very nice shot Missus Ron!


----------



## Pejacre (Jul 27, 2014)

That's some beautiful scenery right there.


----------



## snerd (Jul 27, 2014)

I dream of that weather! Been 104-106 here all week. Nice shot by the missus.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 27, 2014)

I love this Ron.   But I love it even more as a B&W image.... Tell you wife "Good Job".


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 27, 2014)

I may switch to full auto JPEG. Damn, that's good!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks folks.

Jeanne read your comments & is quite pleased.  She was shooting with an Olympus E-PM1 (m4/3 camera) & Olympus 40-150 lens.


----------



## manny212 (Jul 28, 2014)

very nice Ron. Congrats to the Mrs..


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice, real nice


----------

